# Heringsblei selbst gießen????



## uyanbekardes (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich suche eine Bleigussform für Heringsblei, weiß einer vielleicht wo man sich Heringsbleigussformen erwerben kann?
(Ich will mir damit 70g Heringsbleie selbst gießen oder zumindest versuchen).

Danke im vorraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Fischer2008 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heringsblei selbst gießen????*

Hy uyanbekardes...
naja keine schlechte idde aber ich garantiere dir das du es nicht direkt hin bekommst da es sehr schwer ist ...
naja ich würde mal bei ebay gucken und wenn es die da nicht gibt weiß ich auch nciht weiter weil es das in nem onlineshop meiner meinung nach nicht gibt...
MFG Marvin


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heringsblei selbst gießen????*



Fischer2008 schrieb:


> .
> naja ich würde mal bei ebay gucken


n´abend, kannst dir die form auch ganz einfach aus gips machen.. kostet so gut wie nix und ist schnell gemacht, allerding den gips1 woche aushärten lassen, damit das wasser entweicht, sonst fliegt dir das ding umme ohren, wenn du blei reingießt.( Kann wehtuhen )


----------



## nibbler001 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heringsblei selbst gießen????*

Hi

Nehm normales Heringsblei, Nachmessen und einen ca 10% längeren Rohlin Nachschnitzen (Dremel Taschenmesser).
Am besten in einen Kunststoff, wenn du keinen Kunstoff hast nimst du Holz Lackierst das und Ölst das ein. Am esten wäre es jedoch wenn du direkt eins aus Blei Schnitzt und abgiest.

Die Form Braucht zwei Löcher eins Oben um das Blei einzugiessen und ein ca 1/2 so grosses wo die Luft Rauskann.

Die Form sollte ca 2cm dicke Wände haben. Die Forn ca.1,5 Tage aushärten lassen und danach beu etwa 50-60C° im Ofen ne Stunde Trocknen lassen.
Nun ist sie Giewßbereit.

Die Form vor dem ersten Guß einmal mit Silikonöl Schmieren (Trennmittel) únd alle 5 Güße nachölen (ein ganz kurzer Sprühstos reicht).

Als Öse empfehle ich dir 0,8mm Inoxdraht vom Praktiker (war bei uns der einzige Baumarkt der Edelstahldraht hatte, ist leicht zu verarbeiten). Bis ca 1 cm vors Bleiende durchgelegt.


----------



## uyanbekardes (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heringsblei selbst gießen????*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Nehm normales Heringsblei, Nachmessen und einen ca 10% längeren Rohlin Nachschnitzen (Dremel Taschenmesser).
> Am besten in einen Kunststoff, wenn du keinen Kunstoff hast nimst du Holz Lackierst das und Ölst das ein. Am esten wäre es jedoch wenn du direkt eins aus Blei Schnitzt und abgiest.
> ...


tur mir leid ich hab das nicht so ganz verstanden also soll ich aus holz/Blei/kunstoff ein Heringsblei nachschnitzen und dann ?

trotzdem vielden dank für eure Antworten


----------



## elch6 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heringsblei selbst gießen????*

Geh mal auf www.bleigussformen.de dann auf Meeresbleie und runter scollen. Da ist eine Form mit 3 verschiedenen Heringsbleien mit 50, 70 und 90 gr. Vieleicht ist das ja was für Dich. Ich hab mir letztens Formen für Norwegenbleie da gekauft, sie aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Sehen aber sehr stabil aus. Auf der Seite findest Du auch Tipps zum Giessen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## uyanbekardes (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Heringsblei selbst gießen????*

................................---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

